# Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?



## Paeda (25. September 2005)

Servus,
für die nächste Saision ist wieder mal eine neue geflochtene Schnur fällig. Ich hab mich vorab ein bisschen informiert und die Auswahl auf folgende eingeschränkt:
Power Pro
Mitchell Spiderwire Stealth

Welche von beiden ist besser?
Die Schnur will ich fürs Angeln mit Gufis verwenden.

Danke

Edit: Ups ich wollte eigentlich in Günstig Kaufen und Tips posten..


----------



## Bernhard* (26. September 2005)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Hab bislang Fireline und Powerline gefischt - aber das allerbeste ist bislang "PENN 15KG"!

burn77

p.s. gibts leider nur in grün


----------



## dorschhai (26. September 2005)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Ich habe bisher immer mit der PowerPro gefischt und bin verdammt gut gefahren. Die Spiderwire soll einen Zacken besser sein habe ich gehört, ich hatte aber leider noch nicht das Vergnügen, sie in den Händen halten zu dürfen. Das wird wohl demnächst mal geschehen.


----------



## Jetblack (26. September 2005)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Ich hab beide Schnüre in Norwegen gefischt, allerdings in der "Heavy-Klasse". 
Beide sind sehr gut! Was jedoch bei der Power Pro auffällt, und ggf. einer Verallgemeinerung entgegenspricht, ist, daß Power Pro je nach Tragkraft unterschiedlich geflochten ist. Immer rund, aber z.T. mir deutlich abweichender Oberfläche - z.T. sehr glatt, z.T. etwas rauher. Der Leistung tut das keinen Abbruch, aber optisch sind es nicht Schnüre der gleichen Marke. 

Spiderwire Stealth war bei mir die einzige Schnur, bei der man nach dem Aufspulen keine bunten Finger hatte.


----------



## Jirko (26. September 2005)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

moin paeda #h

bin bis dato, mit einer ausnahme, bestens mit der powerpro gefahren... fische diese „aber“ auch nur auf norges fahrwassern beim eher inaktiven fischen... wie sich die pp beim aktiven fischen mit gufis bewährt, kann ich dir leider nicht verraten... aber mal zur ausnahme: habe beim letzten turn gen torsvåg kurz hintereinander 2 x runde 50m einer 0,19er verloren ... herber fischkontakt... anhieb... kurzer run... und schwupps: sølvkroken mit runden 50m geflecht im schlepptau mang den kauplatten des beissenden verschwanden... hoffe nur, das sich das metall aus den maul der fische gelöst hat.

ne dann folgende, akribische inspektion der ringe meiner suveran auf der suche nach haarrissen war (gott sei dank) erfolglos. frag mich jetzt bitte nicht, wie die powerpro in diesen bereichen reißen konnte... irgendwas hat die faserungen meines geflechtes beschädigt... was, kann ich dir beim besten willen nicht erklären... nach diesen beiden „cuts“ konnte ich wieder problemlos fischen und hab den einen oder anderen diggen auf die planken gewuppt...

...just mit dieser bespulung hatte ich beim aprilturn keinerlei probleme... ich fand´s schon äußerst bedenklich, daß meine pp 2 x in kurzen abständen 50m oberhalb der montage gerissen ist |kopfkrat #h


----------



## Wedaufischer (26. September 2005)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*



> ich fand´s schon äußerst bedenklich, daß meine pp 2 x in kurzen abständen 50m oberhalb der montage gerissen ist


Bedenklich ist das allemal. Es könnte sich um einen Produktionsfehler handeln, das hat man schon öfter lesen. Wer weis?


----------



## Jirko (26. September 2005)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

hallo wedi #h

hätte ich auch als begründung gesehen, wenn ich damit nicht schon im april um dolmøy gefischt hätte – ohne probleme!... dat iss ja dat komische #h


----------



## bolli (26. September 2005)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*



> aber das allerbeste ist bislang "PENN 15KG"!  (...) gibts leider nur in grün



Nur zur Info, Penn KG gibt es, brandneu (Katalog 2006), auch in gelb !


----------



## rainer1962 (26. September 2005)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

mit beiden Schnüren machst du keine Fehler. Habe auch beide auf diversen Rollen. Bin trotzdem auf die Ron Thomson 13er (8kg) zum Gufieren im Rhein umgestiegen. Es gab dafür eigentlich keinen Grund war einfach nur mal ein Test und ich bin bei der neuen Ron Thomson hängen geblieben. Vom Preis her schenken die sich alle nichts. Die Ron Thomson ist im DXurchmesser bei gleícher Tragkraft dünner. Auch die 13er Dega kann ich empfehlen.
Was mir beim Gufieren nie mehr auf die Rolle kommt ist die Fireline und die Whiplash


----------



## aal-andy (26. September 2005)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

In die Spiderwire Stealth habe ich mich direkt verliebt, sehr dünn und wirklich rund geflochten, habe die 0.17er und damit schon Bäume aus unserem See herausgezogen. Die Ron Thomson kommt der Stealth sehr nahe ist aber einiges preiswerter und damit eine gute Alternative. Fireline und Whiplash sind zum Spinnfischen ebenfalls bei mir verbannt.


----------



## Paeda (26. September 2005)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Servus,
danke für eure Antworten!

Ich war heute im Laden und hab mir die Spiderwire Stealth angeschaut. Allerdings war diese, für meinen Geschmack, etwas zu rau und die Tragkraftsangabe bzw. der Durchmesser unrealistisch. Die Power Pro hat es leider nicht gegeben :c 

Ich habe mich dann für die 12kg Stroft entschieden, die den besten Eindruck gemacht hat und dazu noch günstig (0,15€ /m) war.

Grüße


----------



## 742006 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Hallo,
ich habe mir für unseren nächsten Norwegentrip die Spiderwire Stealth Code Red BRAID 51.2kg (0.35mm) gekauft. Dann habe ich mal probiert was die für eine Tragkraft hat. Ich habe sie dann mit einem mit Sand gefüllten Eimer belastet. Die Schnur ist bei 13 kg gerissen. Ich war natürlich mega enttäuscht. Mal schauen was der Verkäufer dazu sagt, wenn ich ihn am MO kontaktiere.


----------



## ayron (5. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

In der mitte oder am Knoten

bzw die angaben sind eh jenseits von gut und böse


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Also ich hatte mit der Spiderwire nix als Ärger. Ständig Perücken so das das Anegln keinen Spass mehr machte.

Bin dann auf grüne Power Pro umgestiegen und werde dabei bleiben.


----------



## Bluna74 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*



742006 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was der Verkäufer dazu sagt, wenn ich ihn am MO kontaktiere.




würde mich auch mal interessieren...? #t


----------



## TheNightWalker (7. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Hab beide schnüre in 0.12mm bzw 0.13mm,
nehmen sich beide nichts, sind beide schön geschmeidig und lassen sich beide anstandslos fischen, die spiderwire kommt mir runder vor(lässt sich besser zwischen den fingern drehen)
Farbe verlieren beid mit der Zeit


----------



## Mucky (11. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Ich fisch seit einiger Zeit auch beide Schnüre. Muss sagen das ich die Power Pro favorisiere. Diese scheint mir wesentlich glatter zu sein als die Spider wire. Wobei beides sicherlich keine schlechten Schnüre sind.


----------



## Bluna74 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*



742006 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was der Verkäufer dazu sagt, wenn ich ihn am MO kontaktiere.




#hhast schon was in erfahrung bringen können...??? #h


gruss
Bluna mit der aberkannten 74


----------



## Niederbayer75 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

@ Jamduomo
Genau diese Erfahrung habe ich mittlerweile zig mal selbst gemacht und auch von Bekannten mitbekommen.
Die Spiderwire macht ewig Perücken...

Bisher sind wir nicht dahinter gekommen warum das so ist, aber es passiert bei mir besonders oft, wenn ich nach dem Auswerfen den Bügel zu mache und einkurble...
Einmal nicht aufgepasst, legt sich dabei eine Schlaufe und beim nächsten Auswurf ist Schnurstopp und Abriss...

Bei der PowerPro oder Stroft gibt es diese Probleme (aus meiner - und auch manch anderer Erfahrung) nicht!


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## ayron (14. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Naja schlaufen bildung Passiert aber auch nur wenn du lose schnur ohne Spannung einkurbelst, bzw die schnur nicht auf dem Schnurlaufröllchen sitzt......


----------



## Niederbayer75 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

@ ayron

Das ist jetzt ein bisschen Sarkastisch: aber so schlau bin ich auch!

Deswegen hab ich auch dazu geschrieben, dass mir das ganze mit der PowerPro oder der Stroft nicht passiert!

Und da ich sonst keine logische/praktische Erklärung habe/finde, muss es fast an der Spiderwire liegen...


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. März 2011)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Hatte speziell dieses Problem auch, allerdings bei einer Spiderwire Code Red, scheint eine Spiderwire-Krankheit zu sein..


----------



## tincatinca (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Nochmals hochgeholt...

Welche Schnur ist denn dicker? 

Powerpro 15lbs (USA) = deutsche 0,19er oder
Spiderwire Stealth 0,17mm


----------



## Bassattack (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Hallo Tincatinca

Also ich hab schon Powerpro und Spider wire durch ,bin am ende bei  stroft GTM ,hängen geblieben :l,aber zu deiner Frage ;-) ist die Spider wire extrem dünn im verhältnis zur Power pro auch Runder geflochten als die Power pro ,speziel die dünnen durchmesser sind sauber Rundgeflochten ,dagegen ist  die Power pro nur platt . :c



Gruß mario


----------



## tincatinca (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Soll heißen die 15 lbs Powerpro ist deutlich dicker als die 0,17er Spiderwire Stealth!?


----------



## Bassattack (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Ja!|supergri


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Hier mal ein sehr aufschlussreicher Link (für die, die ihn noch nicht kennen) über die tatsächlichen Durchmesser der gängigen Geflechte: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html

Unabhängig davon halte ich die Power Pro im Vergleich zur Spiderwire für die bessere Schnur, wobei letztere auch brauchbar ist.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Wobei man aber sagen muss, das die Tabelle so auch nicht mehr stimmt. Habe hier alte (~3-4Jahre) und neue Chargen der Power Pro, und der Unterschied zwischen alter und neuer 15lb Schnur ist mit bloßem Auge zu erkennen. Glaube mich zu erinnern das es mal ne Zeit gab in der 15er und 20er identisch waren.


----------



## FörsterChris (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Power Pro oder Spiderwire Stealth?*

Ist wie die Frage: Welches Auto ist besser, BMW oder Mercedes?
Ich fische auch beide Schnüre. Subjektiv wirkt die SW auf mich auch runder und glatter.


----------

